

Ask HN: Rate our startup - myHeatmap - russjhammond

http://www.myHeatmap.com<p>Please let us know what you think of myHeatmap.  We are big boys, we can take it.<p>Also, please suggest any potential customer segments that could use myHeatmap.
======
sdfjkl
Why is it using Flash, despite seeming to be based on Google maps?

The square overlay on hovering over the map is rather impractical, since it
seems to be fixed on an invisible grid that has a much lower resolution than
the blobs on the heatmap. Worse yet, often the gridlines are cutting an
important blob (e.g. Seattle) into half, making the data shown in the hover
square rather useless. From a usability perspective, the obvious thing a user
would want to do here is hover their mouse over a heatmap blob and see
information specific to that blob, visually related to it (not a square that
is halfway off).

------
aorshan
That is a really cool idea. I could easily see how it could be helpful to
daily deals websites (groupon, livingsocial etc.) as it would allow them to
see where they are getting traffic from and perhaps focus more on deals in
those areas.

Also any sort of online marketplace would benefit from your services. They
could use myHeatmap to see where most of their users are coming from and
therefore figure out where they need to boost advertising.

~~~
russjhammond
Thats partially how the site came about, we were looking for an easier way to
make heatmaps that could: 1\. Be made without some large enterprise software
solution 2\. Could easily be shared on Facebook or a blog with embedding 3\.
Loaded fast & maintained integrity with zooming

~~~
aorshan
It's a very good idea and I think with the right marketing and some good
contacts it could easily take off and become a very valuable resource to many
companies

~~~
russjhammond
What companies came to mind when you saw the site?

~~~
aorshan
well like i said earlier the first thing that came to my mind was websites
like groupon and living social. Also, I think websites like Zappos or Newegg
that are well known in certain circles but perhaps not as ubiquitously as they
would like could really benefit from your services. For example, I know that
in the Newark, NJ airport there are zappos ads in every security bin. I'm sure
they would love to see a heatmap of how traffic from that area has changed
since they implemented that ad. The heatmaps provide a simple and easy to
understand visual aid that can really help explain whether changes have come
about.

------
russjhammond
Clickable link: <http://www.myheatmap.com>

------
mgl
How can I zoom in/out my heatmap?

~~~
russjhammond
You should be able to use the normal Google Map zoom in/out slider on the left
side of the map. It should work just like a normal map.

------
oceanician
Prize Madness?

~~~
oceanician
Suggest changing your twitter authentication first.... looks like it has
potential should I have some geospatial data to use at some point.

